# 27" 9lb flounder



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

For those of you who don't look on the other board, here us a picture of Steve aka "Saltaholic" and his wall hanger caught yesterday. Weight was taken at the taxidermist

Enjoy


----------

